

It doesn't have to suck - ajg1977
http://www.insomniacgames.com/blogcast/blog/mike_acton/152561295

======
cawhitworth
Family comes first, except it's halfway down his list.

Snarky, yes, but I'm a bitter ex-games industry programmer and it's easy to
talk, and a fuck of a lot harder to produce a work environment that is
genuinely conducive to both producing excellent games and not treating your
staff like shit. If Insomniac have really, genuinely managed it, then kudos to
them. But I've seen a lot of lists like this in my time and, well, I don't buy
it any more.

If you _really_ want to impress me, tell me - with figures to back it up - how
you made you last game with minimal to no unpaid overtime. Show me how you
build slippage into the schedule. Show me how your developers all went home at
5:30pm for the entire duration of the project. Otherwise, sorry, it's just
talk.

